# Online with Uber on Multiple Devices



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I might be late to the party but I just noticed tonight that uber doesnt prevent you from going online with a second device now. Was this a change with the new app?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I might be late to the party but I just noticed tonight that uber doesnt prevent you from going online with a second device now. Was this a change with the new app?


Good question. I seem to remember your comments from awhile ago regarding setting up a second device (a tablet) to monitor surge while on-trip, so you can make better decisions during the trip. Can you do that easily now?


----------



## Patient (Oct 28, 2018)

Wow! He's right! I just tested it and it's working.

Actually I haven't tried going online on the second device while on a trip, so I don't know how far this goes.

On Lyft when you sign in on a second device they share the same trip.

Regarding madtowns comment for the OPs question in a former thread, you should be able to use a second device to watch surges just fine even before this change. If you still can't do that just disable the overlay on your second device and it should work.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Good question. I seem to remember your comments from awhile ago regarding setting up a second device (a tablet) to monitor surge while on-trip, so you can make better decisions during the trip. Can you do that easily now?


No, uber had changed their system since the those days where they dont show surge on offline devices. Now that you can be online on two devices, the devices are mirrors meaning if one is on trip the other will reflect that its on trip as well. Can't see surge mapping on second device while on trip anymore.



Patient said:


> Wow! He's right! I just tested it and it's working.
> 
> Actually I haven't tried going online on the second device while on a trip, so I don't know how far this goes.
> 
> ...


Yes, Uber now works like Lyft where the second device basically mirrors the first.

I could have sworn surges were only shown when online .


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So what would be the point of having the second device mirroring the first? Maybe you keep yours closeby and have a larger screen for the pax to see navigation? But then the pax could mess with it too potentially.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i use a tablet and a phone, its easier to run both apps and stops the two trips at once phenomenon,LOL

uber on the tablet and lyft on the phone when waiting for a trip

when i get a lyft ride, close uber and open lyft on the iPad and it gets passed to the tablet but this has not worked for uber

can't wait to try it


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

can you set the navigation for the 
phone to uber navigation
tablet to google maps
at same time???


----------



## Patient (Oct 28, 2018)

PTB said:


> can you set the navigation for the
> phone to uber navigation
> tablet to google maps
> at same time???


Can you be clearer on your question?

Maybe this will answer your question? If Uber is mirroring. Then yes you can have Uber navigation on one device and Google maps on the other with both devices navigating to the same destination.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So what would be the point of having the second device mirroring the first? Maybe you keep yours closeby and have a larger screen for the pax to see navigation? But then the pax could mess with it too potentially.


This is more beneficial for those of us that run tablets. Those that dont have services that allow to call on tablet can now have the app online on their phone to call pax.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i use a tablet and a phone, its easier to run both apps and stops the two trips at once phenomenon,LOL
> 
> uber on the tablet and lyft on the phone when waiting for a trip
> 
> ...


Why arent you running tablet in split screen mode to cut down on the clutter?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is more beneficial for those of us that run tablets. Those that dont have services that allow to call on tablet can now have the app online on their phone to call pax.
> 
> Why arent you running tablet in split screen mode to cut down on the clutter?


Uber doesn't run in landscape mode. It is fixed in portrait.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> This is more beneficial for those of us that run tablets. Those that dont have services that allow to call on tablet can now have the app online on their phone to call pax.
> 
> Why arent you running tablet in split screen mode to cut down on the clutter?


iPad won't do that


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

If you have one device running at point A and another running at point B, I wonder if that's when the accuse you of spoofing the GPS.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Mista T said:


> If you have one device running at point A and another running at point B, I wonder if that's when the accuse you of spoofing the GPS.


i'm not sure about that

all i am doing is running an app on each and passing it to the big screen when i get a trip, when i get close to the destination i turn the other on and repeat. nothing nefarious except trying to maximize my time.

i have heard of "spoofing" with the passenger app but i almost never look where other drivers are except in my secret airport spot,lol

i have noticed that i don't get simultaneous pings using two devices


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Uber doesn't run in landscape mode. It is fixed in portrait.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.crape.rotationcontrol&hl=en_US

Will force apps into landscape mode.



Mista T said:


> If you have one device running at point A and another running at point B, I wonder if that's when the accuse you of spoofing the GPS.


Before: Device B couldn't go online while Device A was online.
Now: If device A is on a trip, when you log into device B, device B will show the same trip as device A.

At least that's how it works on Android.



B - uberlyftdriver said:


> i'm not sure about that
> 
> all i am doing is running an app on each and passing it to the big screen when i get a trip, when i get close to the destination i turn the other on and repeat. nothing nefarious except trying to maximize my time.
> 
> ...


I see what he's saying now.

This is how I forsee me using this new update: I can keep my tablet in my car permanently. While sitting at home, I can be online with Uber and Lyft on my phone. When I receive a request, I can go to my car, then turn on my Tablet and run the trip on the Tablet.

Also, when going in for a break, i can just bring my phone with me rather than have to bring my tablet with me to avoid missing a trip request. This was possible with Lyft, but not with Uber. Now it's possible with both.


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Very true. I ran a Galaxy Tab A 2016 for rideshare tethered to my Galaxy S9+. And yes, I do use the exact same app, rotation control and depending on what my mood was, I did both landscape or portrait at different times I felt was appropriate.

With Lyft, you can go online simultaneously. 

I never used the emergency feature on the new Uber app on tablet. Thats the only thing I'm worried if you try to dial 911 from your tablet, does it go through your phone, or your tablet, or it doesn't work at all?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

FlashedBlaze said:


> Very true. I ran a Galaxy Tab A 2016 for rideshare tethered to my Galaxy S9+. And yes, I do use the exact same app, rotation control and depending on what my mood was, I did both landscape or portrait at different times I felt was appropriate.
> 
> With Lyft, you can go online simultaneously.
> 
> I never used the emergency feature on the new Uber app on tablet. Thats the only thing I'm worried if you try to dial 911 from your tablet, does it go through your phone, or your tablet, or it doesn't work at all?


Newapp gives two options to dial, Wi-Fi and cellular so I bet it can do both. I tried using Wi-Fi VOIP calling but didnt like that the call doesnt go to blue tooth(I dont have tablet connected to Bluetooth so nav doesn't blast on carspeakers) so I just use Tablet Tall app to make calls.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well that didnt last long. App now requires firaf app go offline before second device goes online. Nuts.


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Newapp gives two options to dial, Wi-Fi and cellular so I bet it can do both. I tried using Wi-Fi VOIP calling but didnt like that the call doesnt go to blue tooth(I dont have tablet connected to Bluetooth so nav doesn't blast on carspeakers) so I just use Tablet Tall app to make calls.





steveK2016 said:


> Well that didnt last long. App now requires firaf app go offline before second device goes online. Nuts.


You can the the turn by turn voice off when connected to car bluetooth. Just as an add... Uber seems to be supporting Google Voice now as I no longer have issues receiving the verification cods. YMMV, however.


----------

